
Show HN: Dumbphone – Turn your smartphone into a dumbphone - bozho
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bg.bozho.dumbphone
======
graeme
I do something similar, and highly recommend it. Here's what I did:

    
    
      1. I don't have data on my iphone 4
      2. I removed Safari, and blocked the icon using Jailbreak
      3. Ditto for youtube, gmail. I  have none of those apps. 
    

I use my phone for the following: calls, text, calendar, occasional notes,
Facebook messenger

The calendar syncs with gcal when I am on a wi-fi network at home. FB
messenger is because a lot of friends message me this way and it avoids my
having to check Facebook online.

\---------

Before talking about the benefits, I'll address the three major objections:

    
    
      1. What about google maps?!
    

Without a map on my phone, I'm forced to learn how to get around my city. If
I'm in a new city, I'm forced to learn that street map.

Doesn't take long. I was just in Victoria BC and NYC. Within a day or two I
knew my way around both cities. I have mental maps of a couple dozen cities
sitting in my head.

    
    
      2. What about important email?
    

I can safely say I have ZERO emails that can't wait 2-6 hours for me to get
home. If something is truly urgent, I'll get a text.

Maybe your situation is different, but for most of you it probably isn't.

    
    
      3. What about reading stuff on your phone?
    

I don't like reading stuff on my tiny phone screen. I'd rather read things on
my full screen at home.

When I am out and about, I either bring a book, observe things mindfully, or
talk to people.

\--------

I feel much more calm when out and about. There's no need to use willpower to
avoid checking my phone, because my phone doesn't do anything.

I've been doing this for three years, and have had zero problems. Whatever use
case you're thinking of, I can assure you that either there's a trivial
workaround, or it doesn't actually provide much benefit (for someone in MY
situation – perhaps yours is truly different).

~~~
Eleopteryx
>Without a map on my phone, I'm forced to learn how to get around my city.

To each his own, but I feel like that's kind of overkill. I use maps to find
new destinations, but it really only takes a small number of drives to that
place (often relative to the distance traveled and how often I go to that
area) to memorize it. Eventually, it's more work to open the app than it is to
go by memory. For me, using Google Maps is indispensable for learning new
areas. I see no reason to make it harder for myself. Not ever getting lost is
nice too -- what if you end up in an area you'd rather not be?

If your goal is to challenge yourself, then it would seem like a worthwhile
pursuit.

~~~
nashadelic
Reminds of an interesting debate around using the mini-map in games like GTA
that ruin gameplay vs learning the city itself to enjoy the game more. You're
forced to remember landmarks and know your war around a bustling sity. See:
[http://kotaku.com/5828760/youve-been-playing-gta-iv-
wrong](http://kotaku.com/5828760/youve-been-playing-gta-iv-wrong)

------
misingnoglic
Is there an option to install java applets?

------
sinwave
I like this. Just switched back to dumb phone about a month ago. I wonder if
there would be a market for a touch screen phone with a really nice and simple
interface, but no apps; just call and text.

~~~
lucaspiller
The Nokia 515 ([http://www.wired.com/2013/08/nokias-nicest-
dumbphon/](http://www.wired.com/2013/08/nokias-nicest-dumbphon/)) has a pretty
nice interface, I don't think a touchscreen would really give much advantage
over the hard keys and d-pad - although that's mainly due to the OS being
designed for that.

~~~
zokier
I was quite interested when Nokia announced these 3xx/5xx phones with
superduper battery lives. Too bad that their estimates seem wildly optimistic,
in reality their battery life seems to be <1 week which is far less
impressive.

------
bnejad
Extreme power saver mode on the HTC One M8 does this essentially. You can only
Call/Text/Email/Calendar/Calculator while in the mode and you get some crazy
battery life as well.

Not my screenshot:
[http://www.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files...](http://www.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/styles/large_wm_brw/public/article_images/2014/03/htc-
one-extreme-power-saving.jpg)

~~~
DocG
Ah, I might have a use for it. If one could also only disable the status bar
and lower android buttons.

It would be perfect for my family older generation. Big screen, big nice
colorful buttons, super easy interface. They would love it.

~~~
bnejad
Might be able to find a launcher that fits your needs. Quick google search
turned these up:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tbeasy.lar...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tbeasy.largelauncher)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=name.kunes.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=name.kunes.android.launcher.activity&hl=en)

------
blklane
I've had the idea for a while to allow users to own a dumbphone and smartphone
and be able to switch them back and forth easily to receive your main #.
Smartphones are so expensive and I don't need the functionality over 50% of
the time so it can cut down the risk of breakage by just bringing the flip
phone instead.

~~~
dpeck
not trying to be a smartass here, but a sim card?

~~~
blklane
By taking out a sim card you don't remove the risk of physical damage to your
phone. By replacing a $10 phone with a $600 phone you can eliminate the risk.

~~~
lbearl
I think the idea being presented is to physically own both devices, and simply
swap the SIM card from device to device as needed.

~~~
gohrt
SIM cards/trays are not physically accessible and sturdy enough to make that
practical as a daily activity.

A "family" plan across both phones is more likely solution.

------
wiradikusuma
My SIM card is damaged, and since it's registered under my ex and I need her
to get replacement (and she's busy), I've been without GSM connectivity for 2
weeks now.

At first I felt really clueless, like an addict craving to check email and
nothing to bury my head in while waiting for train.

But then I start using my "new" free time to let my mind wander and brainstorm
for ideas, or simply close my eyes and nap. I feel more in control. I'm not
entirely disconnected though, I still use the Wifi at work/home.

Obviously I still need a SIM card. I can't do internet banking since they
always send SMS verification, and I can't use Uber since the app doesn't allow
me to attach notes to the driver (they always call me right after I book to
pinpoint my location).

Having this experience makes me realize how a smartphone can make you dumb
(or, at least, make you always occupied).

~~~
cr3ative
If it's useful: if you're in the UK, most of the networks here will provide
you with a blank SIM, and perform a SIM swap, without account holder
verification.

------
anishkothari
Cool idea, I'll give this a try.

I switch my Android phone for an old Nokia candy bar phone about every 6
months for a few days. It helps me clear my mind and not check my phone all
the time for notifications. But it's pretty terrible for text messages so I
switch back when I get fed up with the keypad.

------
n0body
"I have no self control" "there's an app for that"

------
igetspam
I love this idea with one caveat: I'd like my phone to almost always be dumb
but still allow me to stream music. Since it immediately crashes on my N4
(CM11-M7), I don't know what will and won't do. Presumably though, making a
phone "dumb" would me merely a matter of disabling cellular data and turning
off wireless networkwing.

------
mkingston
For some time now I've wanted a dumbphone with a good radio. Basically an old
Nokia brick capable of 3/4g and wifi+hotspot. This way I could use my phone as
a phone the bulk of the time, and when necessary carry a separate
laptop/tablet to use for internet/navigation.

------
dangayle
This is great. I recently ditched my iPhone for the cheapest samsung phone
T-Mobile had, and I regret it about 50% of the time. I like having it when I
actually need it, but the rest of the time I feel my life slowing slipping
away.

------
andybak
Enhancement request. Please give it the UI of a Nokia 3310.

------
soccergee
Or you could just buy a windows phone. I kid. I kid.

~~~
taude
Haa..you joke, but I bought a Nokia 521 running Windows 8.0 for $50, unlocked.
It still does a ton more than a dumb-phone, though. Just enough internet to be
useful, scan emails, check out twitter, but not as slick to make you want to
waste a lot of time using it.

~~~
chris_mahan
I don't think that's the narrative Microsoft was going for.

------
StavrosK
It just keeps saying "Please don't open apps" for me, even though I'm not even
touching it, and I can open all apps normally.

------
hayksaakian
Reminded me of a dumb store for all phones

[http://www.dumbsto.re](http://www.dumbsto.re)

------
funkyy
Pretty nice idea.

I wish there would be an app, where you would pay for example $1 and other
persons phone would get blocked for 1 hour - and they would got this $1 as an
incentive.

This would solve a lot of social issues with people reaching for their phones
when out with friends while still provide incentive for people to actually
install app.

~~~
digitalsushi
I think that really patronizes both people. The person buying the time for a
dollar now knows their time is worth a dollar, and the person getting the
dollar knows they can be bought for a dollar.

Invert this idea, do a 'swear jar'. You put your phone into dumbphone mode,
and if you have to break it, the other person gets a dollar.

~~~
personlurking
An app 'swear jar'? Interesting. Soon, a real app swear jar that listens to
you to know if/when you swear. Or a Causes swear jar app that donates a small
amount for every swear word.

------
Poiesis
What I could use is a way to add an iphone as a dumbphone to a shared
data/minutes plan. I have a spare iphone 4s (Verizon US), unfortunately, and I
want to be able to have my son use the phone without data without paying the
$40/mo that adding the iphone to the shared plan would cost.

------
tootie
This is as brilliant as it is moronic. Basically, I don't know what to feel.

